# Halloweenforum for sale?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just saw on Halloweenforum that Larry is selling all of his domains. I wouldn't mind having Halloweenforum. Don't know what I would do with it though.

Do you know what this means for Hauntforum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me neither...Wonder why?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think he wants to sell them all at one time. I don't think you can just pick and choose. Even Sinisterspace is for sale.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I just saw on Halloweenforum that Larry is selling all of his domains. I wouldn't mind having Halloweenforum. Don't know what I would do with it though.
> 
> Do you know what this means for Hauntforum?


Uh, I don't follow... I personally own HauntForum, so how does the sale of the domains Larry owns impact this one? The only impact I can see is that perhaps our user base here may grow if HalloweenForum disappears.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What does he want for them? Maybe he's tired and wants to try to make a buck. Maybe he's trying to sell them and raise capital for another project..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Uh, I don't follow... I personally own HauntForum, so how does the sale of the domains Larry owns impact this one? The only impact I can see is that perhaps our user base here may grow if HalloweenForum disappears.


Give that man a prize.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Z-F should buy it. He'd have a great monopoly.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

BuriedAlive said:


> Z-F should buy it. He'd have a great monopoly.


lol. There's one or two domains I'd actually consider buying, but I just don't have the ambition to keep up with them if I did buy, nor do I think I have the kind of capital Larry's looking for for any one domain in the first place.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I just saw on Halloweenforum that Larry is selling all of his domains. I wouldn't mind having Halloweenforum. Don't know what I would do with it though.
> 
> Do you know what this means for Hauntforum?


Where on Halloween forum did you see this? It's not in news and announcements.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DR. M, theres a huge banner when u go to the site.

He's selling due to "retirment"it says. It's for everything listed as a whole the way he made it sound.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

In the middle of the page he had advertisments for the photo contest and etc. That images changes. When you first goto the page it should should you a for sale sign. Then you just click on it and it lists all the sites.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We could all chip in, buy it, and change the name to NotSoPleasantStreet.com


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

or.. we could all buy it and have the page automatically take you to this page then all those peeps will register here.... yes thats it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought Larry was NOT retiring? Hm... wonder what's up there...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I did see on the website that he changed his mind. Something about he was adding onto Halloweenforum and sinsterspace instead. I guess we will soon see.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm glad to see that Larry decided to stay on, but I'm wondering what it means when he says he's looking to hear from other Halloween site webmasters about "Will work with other sites to better the community" and "If you are a Webmaster and have ideas about working together in a mutually beneficial relationship, feel free to contact me to discuss possibilities.
I'm hoping that doesn't mean some sort of Halloween forum type monoply. I like the different forums, and all of their different styles just as they are.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> I'm glad to see that Larry decided to stay on, but I'm wondering what it means when he says he's looking to hear from other Halloween site webmasters about "Will work with other sites to better the community" and "If you are a Webmaster and have ideas about working together in a mutually beneficial relationship, feel free to contact me to discuss possibilities.
> I'm hoping that doesn't mean some sort of Halloween forum type monoply. I like the different forums, and all of their different styles just as they are.


You guys have no worries here... I have no intention of "selling out" or combining my efforts with another entity that may not have our best interests at heart.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> You guys have no worries here... I have no intention of "selling out" or combining my efforts with another entity that may not have our best interests at heart.


Great! Both forums have different styles to them. I love this place, and Z u do a great job with it!!!
Larrys is a great place as well!
We now you wont sell out or combine.
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL, No Z, I didn't mean you or this forum. But I can see other webmasters with weak knees being willing to compromise their own style.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> You guys have no worries here... I have no intention of "selling out" or combining my efforts with another entity that may not have our best interests at heart.


After reading something like this comment, I can see why Larry would want to sell off his forum. I'm glad that he isn't though.

Vlad wanting antitrust laws to govern Halloween forums is a laugh riot.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

KryptKittie69 said:


> After reading something like this comment, I can see why Larry would want to sell off his forum. I'm glad that he isn't though.


I'm bored so I'll ask - what do you mean by that?


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm bored too.

basically meant that it sounds like these guys aren't particurly fond of Larry and his forum. 
Selling out?
Another entity with ill intentions?
That's a bit negative. Larry probably wants to offer some sort of voluntary networking for people with Halloween-themed sites or forums. The guy always seemed to be a likeable guy in his posts.

Reading this statement, it just seemed like making a lot out of nothing:
"I have no intention of "selling out" or combining my efforts with another entity that may not have our best interests at heart."

and this one:
"But I can see other webmasters with weak knees being willing to compromise their own style."

compromising style?

hilarious....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok.

Back to fun and games for me. :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I can see this thread has potential to get ugly. This whole subject doesn't affect me in the least but it was brought to my attention by a forum member so I am taking action. Personally, I couldn't give a rats ass if Larry, Moe, Curly or even Shemp were selling their forums, more power to 'em. So with that being said, consider this sucker closed until Z-F makes a ruling.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I feel like I have to inject myself here for just one last post on this matter. I'm going to be blunt... I like Larry. He is a nice guy, but Larry is also a businessman. He sells advertising and halloween-related domain names on his network. Because of this, I tend to think of him as more of a businessman than a fan of Halloween. That's fine, they're his sites to do what he pleases with and while I disagree with that approach to Halloween webmastering (if there is such a thing ), it doesn't impact the way I look at the guy. He's always been cool to me and I respect him for that.

I am a homegrown fan of Halloween and started this forum as a way to communicate with other like-minded individuals. I was tired of the formats of the mailing lists and feel that a forum is a more modern way to get involved with Halloween and related discussions. I liked what I saw on HalloweenForum.com, but wanted to be discussing more prop-building and haunting techniques and less of the general Halloween stuff that goes on there. I also didn't want to be on a hardcore prop site like Methodz, so I created this forum, which I feel is a nice balance between the two.

I harbor no ill feelings of any kind towards Larry. I've been a member of his forum for longer than I've had mine running, and he's likewise been a member of this forum for some time too. I don't think my comment about "selling out" was negative in any way. I was just trying to be right to the point and say that I'm not going to be collaborating or selling any of my vested interests here. For some reason, some members seem to have a misconception that we here at HauntForum are somehow associated with Larry's network, and I just needed to make it clear that we are not and nothing is changing.


----------

